

The Top Five Open Source Projects of 2010 - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2010/12/11/the-top-five-open-source-projects-of-2010/

======
notmyname
...that the author uses.

This is much less interesting than some general survey analysis on the state
of open source software for the year.

~~~
znmeb
Yes - I agree - it's something of a tradition with me to just list my Top Five
projects. But it seems to me like the blogosphere / Twittersphere is a better
place for that discussion than my small blog and Twitter following, especially
since I spend time on things other than open source software.

In fact, I'd think _this_ board is a much better place for discussion than my
blog. So ... what do you think are the biggest issues in the open source
world? I'd say they're

1\. The Oracle lawsuit against Google, 2\. The sale of Novell to Attachmate,
and 3\. The forking of OpenOffice.org.

